

Ask HN: Have you hired non-tech people from HN? - pjnewton

I'm wondering who has had success hiring non-tech people from HN who's hiring or jobs. What does the typical person look like? Experience, background, etc...<p>How valuable is non-technical experience to your start-up and what value do you see them bringing? Also, what is the most valuable skill set for a non-tech employee?
======
smit
Hustle is the most valuable skill for a non tech employee. Working hard is not
enough. Working smart is equally important. Usually they have a background in
marketing, biz dev or a combination of both is killer.

~~~
pjnewton
How does one evaluate "Hustle" before working with them?

~~~
smit
Look at what they have done in the past. See if they've worked hard and smart
on getting something. It could be personal projects, getting an internship,
cold emailing people etc.

